# Young rat turds



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

when do young rats stop pooping everywhere?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha rats will pop everywhere no matter the age, unless of course you start potty training them...which I think is very helpfull and much easier and cleaner.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol:

Well, they do learn not to poo on you eventually, that's good, right?


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

what is a proven good way to teach them the potty training I have the plastic container and the poop litter but they seem more interedt in cleaning the pop liter out and scatter it all over the cage <g>


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, sometimes my boy Bob does that too ddpelp. It does take time to potty train, and some rats "get it" sooner than others. Even though both my boys do use the potty box, once in a while they will poop outside of it everyonce in a while and my Jay has this thing about peeing outside the box and in a certain cornor. I've heard of alot of rats who poop in the box, but dont pee in the box, but again every rat is different. 

reessm01, if you want to potty train your rats so there not pooing everywhere then get yourself a cornor potty box/bigger low to the ground plastic container, get some litter (there are all kinds out there, I use Critter Litter, but there are all other types out there you can use. And remember not to use the same litter your using for the rest of the cage) when Your ratties poop, take it and place it in the Potty Box. Continue to do this. They should start to get the point that thats where the poop is suppose to be. Dont let the Potty Box get too full though of course, when you toss the litter when cleaning just place some of the poops old poops in there.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

My rats would scatter the litter and screw the whole thing up, too, and the only thing that stopped it was anchoring the little box and switching the litter to Yesterday's News.


----------



## LiamHasRats (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I heard that if you get the litter tray and litter and everything
then when your rats do a poop you pick it up and put it in the litter tray,
and after a while they will start to sense thay the poop belong in there
and poop in there.

but my rats, when they poop they turn around and pick it up and take it to the pooopey tray.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

LiamHasRats said:


> but my rats, when they poop they turn around and pick it up and take it to the pooopey tray.


[align=center]That's funny!
.....But wait, they pick up their poop with their mouths?![/align]


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

You do know that rats do a type of poop they have to eat for nutrition value... don't you? XD


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Bleh. 8O 

I didn't know that.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I got used to the poop-eating when I had my guinea pig :lol: I haven't actually seen any of the rats eating theirs though, I think they're courteous enough to do it while we're not watching ^_^

I have a question though... how do you litter train a rat that crawls up the side of the cage to poop? :roll:


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Ha Ha. Stick it under him when he goes. Then after a bit he might get the idea just to go over the litter box.


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

I give up I bought the poop tray and the litter for it.. placed it in the corner of the top floor as that is where they mostly poop seems.. anyway as I mentioned before they like to clean out the poop tray taking all the litter 9little white balls) out till the tray is empty.. I have tried placing the poop intot he tray with no change..
sooo placed the poop tray at the bottom of cage placed fresh litter and new poop last ight checked this mornign and again tray is empty all litter scatered around the cage to where it landed as they cleaned the tray out.. right now the poop trayis empty I think they won.. I might refill once more but dunno they seem to like just cleaning the litter out of it.. 

I did notice they seem to poop less on the upper floor and go down to the cage bottom which helps but still this is the second set of rats that I have tried to get to use a poop tray with no luck at all


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Patience!


----------

